# Need help configuring Thomson TWG850 1 ETI (BSNL connetion)



## constantine (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys! 

I recently got a Thomson TWG850 1 ETI (modem) from a friend in Dubai. I have tried configuring it for my BSNL connection and i cant seem to get it to work. I'm not sure if im doing something wrong or if the modem wasn't meant to work here in the first place. There isnt much info i found on the other forums about the modem itself , all i have is a the modem manual PDF for help.
Well any help configuring this will be much appreciated.   

Thanks guys. 


P.S here is the link for the manual pdf- THOMSON TWG850


----------

